#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the new features in Huawei OS?

## Albert RM

A few days before google cancel their agreement with Huawei company now they released there new OS upgrade EMUI 9.1. Can you guys tell me what are the features available in this new Huawei OS?

----------


## Bhavya

> A few days before google cancel their agreement with Huawei company now they released there new OS upgrade EMUI 9.1. Can you guys tell me what are the features available in this new Huawei OS?


These are some of the new features in Huawei EMUI 9.1 OS : Extendable Read-Only File System (EROFS) , Huawei Vlog , Huawei Video Ringtone , Huawei Share OneHop and One-handed gesture navigation interface.

----------

